# Importing Skyline GTR33 1996 from Dubai to Vancouver



## jamilstone (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi there,
Im new to this forum. I am currently studying in Vancouver, would like to import my skyline 1996 model to vancouver from dubai. Is it possible to import it. I know the 15years rule. My car is currently 15 years old. but would it pass the inspection? Would i be able to register it in Vancouver, BC? The car is a standard engine, but with a lot of body mods to it, like body kits, interiors. etc.

I have a picture of the car, but don't know how to post it.

Regards,
Jamilstone


----------

